# New 2020 Kenevo



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Read about it here: https://reviews.mtbr.com/first-ride-specialized-kenevo-review-price-weight-details

The two choices are: Expert 54lbs and Comp 52lbs. frame offered in aluminum only.
Expert comes with 700wh battery and Comp with 500wh. 
Both comes with coil shocks 180mm rear travel and 180mm front. 
New longer and slacker geo!
Using the same motor in the Levo Brose 2.1, unfortunately search the web and this motor seems to have some reliability concerns.

So it hits all the right numbers I guess??? 
Personally I think it's too heavy and that Brose motor concerns. There's pictures of the Brose motor apart and I see a lot of plastic in there. I think they tried to go to light weight with the motor, but just my opinion.

I bet they will sell out fast, because there Specialized, like or hate em, they are popular bikes!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’m not a fan of them personally. Might be fun for just bombing down hills but maybe too much bike for 80% of trails I ride. It looks nice though. The triple clamp fork looks goofy, imo.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

The triple clamp fork is only on the Expert.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

This bike is a little bit dissapointing and weird. Stumpjumper platform with dual crown fork?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I honestly was expecting a Decoy killer from Specialized. They had plenty of time to get that wow factor and right now not that impressed. Looking forward to more reviews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

Typical Specialized bike. Medium grade specs on the components with a premium price tag based upon what you're getting. They do have the edge on the biggest battery but that isn't always the most important thing. I think they nailed the demo. People who want long travel go with Kenevo. People more trail and light mountain oriented would go with the Levo.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Shitty motor and components.
I must be missing something.
What is new?
Specialized built me a nice reliable fatbike but 
that whole line is total failure.
Some are paying for hope i guess, not me.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

They’ve tweaked the Levo frame and now the Kenevo shares it. They are FAR from shitty motors. All you here on the internet is the “relatively” few that have had issues. Shimano same deal. That said if I was doing nothing but shuttles, I’d be on a shuttle with a nice downhill bike.


----------

